# Creeping Charlie



## 2031pratt (Dec 22, 2008)

So I decided to declare war finally on the Creeping Charlie that has started in half of my small front lawn. I at least think it is Creeping Charlie, cause some lawn guy came by a couple weeks ago to cold call a recommendation on my lawn, and he called it Creeping Charlie. It is this plant that sprouts up around the lawn, and when you pull it up, it pulls up roots that grow just below the surface in spread-out pattern.

My lawn wasn't terrible, but then decided to cross the sidewalk path and get rid of some of the neighbor's, thinking it was coming from his place. It was one of those deals where all of a sudden you realize "what have I started?" I came across root tendrils like and inch and a half thick, and pulled up as much as I could, and then by doing some research, sprayed where the roots snapped with Weed B Gon Max, because it contains Quinclorac.

Is there any other trick I should try? I hear Borax is an option. Any suggestions?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

2,4D better known as Killex


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

ah yes....good 'ol charlie. My eternal nemesis. My Dr. Evil. Just spray it with a lawn weed killer, then wait a few days to a week to allow the roots to get killed. Then rake it up with a garden or thatching rake. You will have to do this a few times. if it coming from your neighbor you will needot et your neighbor to the same or you need to keep spraying the border betweenthe yards.


----------

